# Ultimate Offshore CC the Build Begans



## blastcote

Decided to go 42 Yellowfin Quad Mercury 350's, more later


----------



## trapper67

Huge congrats.....keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## Flight Cancelled

Congrats now the long wait begins


----------



## broadonrod

Going to be a fishing machine! Congrats.


----------



## bjd76

One heck of a fishing machine! Congrats.


----------



## Jolly Roger

going to be a fish killing monster !!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

wow congrats! what a sled!


----------



## ccrocker1313

*It's gonna be Sweet !!!!*


----------



## GulfCoast1102

Good grief! That's a LOT of boat! Congrats!


----------



## elgatogus

Wow!! Awesome!!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## MikeS2942

It's going to be a rocket. Sweet, congrats


----------



## FishRisk

MikeS2942 said:


> It's going to be a rocket. Sweet, congrats


And then some! Look forward to the progress pics.

Congratulations!


----------



## JFolm

Wow!!


----------



## bingorocks

Nice. Go with 7Marine power on the back.


----------



## jamisjockey

Do not mind this raging erection I'm hiding under my keyboard.


----------



## saltwater4life

Its going to be a beast!

Should have just went ahead and went a tiny bit bigger to the Hydra-Sports 5300 Suenos!


----------



## coastman

That's gonna be a sweet ride, congrats!


----------



## williamcr

saltwater4life said:


> Its going to be a beast!
> 
> Should have just went ahead and went a tiny bit bigger to the Hydra-Sports 5300 Suenos!


That's what I am talking about

Those 42' Yellowfin's are sure nice


----------



## RobATX

Wow. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## marshhunter

Awesome!! Huge congrats!


----------



## blastcote

More Pics


----------



## Anthony C

Incredable fishing machine!!! Looking fWC to the build pics.


----------



## blastcote

Electronics Package to include:
Raymarine
3- gS 165 Glass Bridge MFD 12 oâ€™clock viewing angle and 1 RMK-9 remote
CP200 CHIRP Sidevision Sonar Module with CPT 200 CHIRP Sidevision Transducer
CP470 CHIRP Sonar Module with R599LM CP470 Transducer(if the 4kw XDR comes out then we will switch to that)
Evolution Autopilot 
Radar Super HD Colour Scanner 12kw 4â€™ open array
AIS Module
Sirius XM Weather Module
2- Ray 218 High Performance VHF Radios with remote mics located port and starboard of helm with 2 antennaeâ€™s using TACO Grand Slam 880 Mounts
T-303 FLIR

Boat will also have a Sea Keeper Gyro anti Roll device

And joystick piloting with sky hook feature


----------



## CAT TALES

Very nice!!


----------



## cadjockey

blastcote said:


> Boat will also have a Sea Keeper Gyro anti Roll device


Oh my. Take pics when they get that sucker mounted.


----------



## blastcote

Other option: What did I forget?

Model Number	42
Motors	4 350 Verados
GPS SkyHook Verado	
Trailer : Gooseneck	included


COLORS	
Two Tone	
Hull Side Color	Matterhorn
Hull Bottom Color	black
Rub Rail Color Black
White Verados	

CONSOLES	
42 Fish Console	arm rests
Booster Step	
rod/cup holders no screws	6 aft front of console 
microwave 
Sea Keeper	

LEANING POSTS	

42 Leaning Post	
Lebroc Helm Seating "MAKO"	
Cutting Board	
Refrigerator (42 Only)	
Elecrtric Grill (42 Only)	
5 Drawer Tackle Stations (Plano Style)	2 port n star
3 Open Drawer Tackle Station	Aft Side
Cup Holders	6


T-Tops and Towers	
Half Tower Hardtop duel row black bottom
second row rod holders like witzer
Hardtop Grab Rails	p/c Black
2 Kingfish Rod Holders	
Hardtop Running Lights	
Lee Carbon Fiber Outriggers w/ Taco Bases	GS-380 Bases
Powdercoated Half Tower Frame	black
LED Multicolor Hardtop Lights	4
Taco GS-880 Antenna Mounts	

Cushion, Bolsters,Accessories	Black Piping
Front Combing Bolsters	
Transom Combing Bolster	
Front Shelf Covers	
Wings	
Removable Rear Seating	

Common Options	
Additional Rod Holders (85.00 per holder)	22
Additional Rod/Cup Holders (155.00 per holder)	
Garelick Boarding Ladder	
2 Grab Rails in Transom (pc)	
Electric Plugs 2 aft 2 mid aft of tub 2 bow
Battery Charger x2
Shadow Caster multi color Underwater Lights	2 aft 2 dn
30 Amp Shore Power Plug	
Bow Thruster	
Windlass w/ Pulpit	
600 rope , 20' chain and plow anchor	
Generator (42 Only)	7.1k
Air Conditioning (42 Only)	at helm
19 Inch Flat Screen TV w Built in DVD (42 Only)	
115 Volt Outlets (42 Only)	2
Hot Water Heater (42 Only)	
36" Rowan Boxes ( 39 , 42 )	
Tuna Tubes	by transom well
**Double the LED lighting under gunnels**


----------



## myprozac

Did that generator have to be bigger to handle the gyro?


----------



## blastcote

I can only assume so they never mentioned it to me. But with a/c, gyro(requires 2kw to start up and 1.7 continuos) , elctric grill, fridge, chiller plates, tv, and if you are deep dropping electric reels, the spec 4.0 kw is too small. 7.1 is on 2" taller, 3"wider, 1" longer and 150 lbs heavier.


----------



## ccrocker1313

*It's going to be One Hell of a Boat, 1st one like it built from Yellowfin ..*
*Ole Blastcoat knows what he want .. *


----------



## Mikeyhunts

blastcote said:


> electronics package to include:
> Raymarine
> 3- gs 165 glass bridge mfd 12 oâ€™clock viewing angle and 1 rmk-9 remote
> cp200 chirp sidevision sonar module with cpt 200 chirp sidevision transducer
> cp470 chirp sonar module with r599lm cp470 transducer(if the 4kw xdr comes out then we will switch to that)
> evolution autopilot
> radar super hd colour scanner 12kw 4â€™ open array
> ais module
> sirius xm weather module
> 2- ray 218 high performance vhf radios with remote mics located port and starboard of helm with 2 antennaeâ€™s using taco grand slam 880 mounts
> t-303 flir
> 
> boat will also have a sea keeper gyro anti roll device
> 
> and joystick piloting with sky hook feature


wow!!!!!! Awesome!!


----------



## Captin Academy

Those "wings" are gonna be important too with those 1400 ponies.. and the bow thrusters for parallel parking downtown :rotfl:


----------



## blastcote

Don't know about wings but right now in Pearland the rain is coming down!!


----------



## msdt-99517

I could drive it down my street as I'm typing


----------



## hog

My job doesnt pay enough for me to buy one of them, 
BUT, 
It does pay enough to share fuel cost with your Crew :bounce:

Beautiful Sound'n Rig... Best of luck to ya..

*Your Do'n GoouD!*​


----------



## LoneStarRusticFurniture

Congrats


----------



## cxjcherokec

Maybe a dumb question but have you considered triple 400R's for less weight, albeit 200 less HP as well?


----------



## ccrocker1313

Its a warranty issue 350's have 5 plus yrs 400's 1 plus 1 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueshoes

Am i going to be the first one to say I will help pitch in for fuel?!


----------



## prokat

Bad mofo..congrats


----------



## captnickm

You are going o love Skyhook and Seakeeper! I have surveyed a few boats with them recently and have been very impressed. Once you get the hang of them and figure out how they like to react with your hull and motors in different sea states you will never step on another boat without them.


----------



## DSL_PWR

Any updates?


----------



## blastcote

Not a word from Yellowfin. Have been requesting updates for two weeks and can't get a response. Frustrating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## donaken

Incredible sled, congrats!!! I have felt the frustration, hang in there....she is going to be a beauty.....


----------



## Dfennen29

Man, what a sled! Congrats on a fine machine!


----------



## tpool

WOW! Gonna be an awesome ride!

T-BONE


----------



## blastcote

Delivery is now June. The waiting got to me at Casa Vieja in Guatemala right today is first day to fish will try and post some pics.


----------



## blastcote

Hers a few pic. Day one boat went 17 for 28 day 2 we went 32 for 51


----------



## blastcote

more


----------



## blastcote

Last word boat goes into assembly June 8th. Had to scrap white Verados due to delays by Mercury, will now have black motors. Just FYI delivery on Yellowfins is now 12 months so get your deposit in if you want one for next season.


----------



## ccrocker1313

*We have had a 29'CC delayed for almost 4 mth's now ... *


----------



## livegoodlife

Flir T-303 is awesome...You can do some serious transporting..


----------



## blastcote

Latest update from YF, boat should be complete end of month but I won't have engines till August!! So much for this season........


----------



## TeamJefe

Really interested in that SeaKeeper and how it performs on the center console!


----------



## Chase This!

Too late to go Yamaha? Assuming their delivery time is any better.


----------



## blastcote

I would not touch a Yamaha 350 with a ten foot pole. Quad Yamaha set ups are difficult because they only offer one shaft length so you have 2 inside motors sitting lower than the 2 outside motors. Also Yamaha does not offer the "SkyHook" feature.


----------



## Chase This!

blastcote said:


> I would not touch a Yamaha 350 with a ten foot pole. Quad Yamaha set ups are difficult because they only offer one shaft length so you have 2 inside motors sitting lower than the 2 outside motors. Also Yamaha does not offer the "SkyHook" feature.


F300s, my friend.

Rog-o on the shaft length. Didn't know that. Maybe jackplates???


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

Does the Yellow Fin use Core Cell in the hull?


----------



## luna sea II

blastcote said:


> I would not touch a Yamaha 350 with a ten foot pole. Quad Yamaha set ups are difficult because they only offer one shaft length so you have 2 inside motors sitting lower than the 2 outside motors. Also Yamaha does not offer the "SkyHook" feature.


F300s are available in 25" or 30" shaft lengths.


----------



## blastcote

As for jack plates I don't want to rely on a jack plate holding up when 18,000 lbs of boat get airborne and it is the first thing to absorb the landing.

YF uses core cell in parts of the hull but not the running surfaces, they are a resin impregnated balsa cell vacuum bagged.

As for Yamaha 300's, I could go with those, I am impartial as to Yamaha or Mercury, I have a Yamaha 300 on my YF 24 bay. Mercury offers the sky hook feature and Yamaha does not that is the reason I am going Mercury.


----------



## scend irie

blastcote said:


> I would not touch a Yamaha 350 with a ten foot pole. Quad Yamaha set ups are difficult because they only offer one shaft length so you have 2 inside motors sitting lower than the 2 outside motors. Also Yamaha does not offer the "SkyHook" feature.


I agree with the comment on the Yamaha 350s. I am the less than proud owner of a pair. Nothing but trouble, but good when they don't have their major issues. Will probably be re powering to Verado 350s when there is more data from usage.


----------



## Billphish

blastcote said:


> Not a word from Yellowfin. Have been requesting updates for two weeks and can't get a response. Frustrating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 That always amazes me when I hear about a business selling very expensive products won't even return a phone call or email. And people take it.


----------



## elgatogus

Any updates??


----------



## blastcote

Supposed to get some pics on Monday, we will see!


----------



## blastcote

Here are some more pics. Not much but all I got. Sorry about sideways haven't figured that out.


----------



## blastcote

And inquiries have been sent on damaged transom.


----------



## cxjcherokec

*** is on the corner? Did they back it into something?


----------



## cxjcherokec

Lol, guess my browser didn't refresh before I sent that


----------



## elgatogus

Ouch!! That damage on transom doesn't look good... I wonder what their intentions are? Fix? Or replace?


----------



## king_bullet

It will buff out.  That will be quite the ride. Congratulations.


----------



## blastcote

More pics. Transom was not damaged just a smear.


----------



## elgatogus

Sweeeeeettttt!!!!


----------



## blastcote

Last word from Yellowfin is Mercury is having problems with joystick control on a quad setup. Anyone out there know of a boat with quad Merc's and joystick control? May end up with trip 400's.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

Wow, very very nice boat. That will be awesome!


----------



## blastcote

Latest pics. Still no word on motors. Any 2 Coolers have a contact up the ladder at Mercury?


----------



## ccrocker1313

*Helll Yes ...*


----------



## blastcote

Here is a link to my build so you can follow along

http:yellowfin.com/cv_os_crockett42.html


----------



## ccbluewater

Sweet ride! I can imagine you are ready to get her finished!

Question though regarding the quad 350's. I knew the guy who had bought the all black 42 with quad 350's a few years ago, and he had issues with the interior motors. I don't know for sure, but i remember hearing it had something to do with the way the water came up(and i guess inside) while moving.. Like I said, can't quite remember the particulars.. Did they resolve that, or have you heard of that? This was also when the 350 Mercury's had just come out, so it could possibly have been a Mercury issue?


----------



## blastcote

The new 350's are totally redesigned, old ones had a air scoop on top that would ingest saltwater and blow the supercharger. Now a new design with a water cooled supercharger.


----------



## ccbluewater

Good deal! I vaguely remembered that being the issue but wasn't 100%.

Thanks! Again, awesome ride!


----------



## carlinsa

that looks to be one hell of a machine


----------



## bjd76

Why not switch to Yamaha if Mercury can't deliver?


----------



## blastcote

YF "found" 4- Mercury 350's so we are a go on motors, just need to get it put together. 2 weeks maybe.


----------



## Kenner21

Congrats, going to be one hell of a ride


----------



## jcareyETexas

Looking forward to seeing some numbers posted up on this rig.


----------



## jcareyETexas

Just out of curiosity, are you mounting a fighting chair in this beast? If not, would there be room for one?


----------



## blastcote

There is room, there is a picture of one installed on the Yellowfin website. I do not paln to unstall one at this time, as we will do strictly stand up.


----------



## TeamJefe

Seakeeper still?


----------



## blastcote

Yes it will be under the bunks where the a/c usually is, a/c will be in footwell usually betwen bunks. So just one big mattress instead of two seperate one. Below is pic of the regular setup to give you an idea of what I am talking about. Seakeeper called me Monday to confirm they approve the location and confirmed they have installed one even more forward of mid-ship on an Invincible 42.


----------



## blastcote

Seakeeper is in, they had to go in and beef up the stringers.


----------



## blastcote

More pics


----------



## pomakai

Gonna be a beast. Can't wait to see her finished.


----------



## blastcote

*New pics*

http://yellowfinclientview.com/crockett-42-offshore


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Wow!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Anywhere

WOW is an understatement. Congrats!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

How many 42's have a seakeeper they have built with a seakeeper? Any ideas of top speed and economy?


----------



## blastcote

First Yellowfin 42 or any model with a seakeeper. I am thinking top speed in high 60's economy just like most big CC low end .6 high end 1.0 depending on load and seas at 50 nm/h


----------



## sea hunt 202

that beast needs one more axel, but I have to say HOLLY COW


----------



## WildCard07

sea hunt 202 said:


> that beast needs one more axel, but I have to say HOLLY COW


A dual tandem gooseneck should do the trick. Very nice Blastcote. Can't wait to see her done.


----------



## ccrocker1313

She went to factory sea trial Thursday & Friday should be tightened up next week and headed Texas Soon ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blastcote

*New pics*

http://yellowfinclientview.com/crockett-42-offshore

Should be delivered to Kemah late week of 10-9-15 or early following week


----------



## Skuff Daddy

*WOW!*

I can only dream!
AWESOME RIG!!!


----------



## JFolm

Wow, I'm ready to see her in the water. You are a fortunate man.


----------



## blaze 'em

That thing is bad to the bone!!! Is it getting a tower? I noticed the cut outs in the hard top.


----------



## AHL_1901

Wow. Way to go. Rather that over a similar sized express or sportfisher any day

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## sea sick

Turning out to be in a league of its own. Lookin good.


----------



## blastcote

Yellowfin, Mercury, and Seakeeper had the boat on the water this week and all were impressed with ride. If you are wondering why I wasn't there I am in New Mexico hunting got this Friday morning.


----------



## Liquid Assets

Is your wife's name Linda? I think we were trying to breed our lab with your Sam.. (Now that's a funny story)....
We got our Cape Horn not too long ago, but I have been watching your build. It's a sweet machine, Can't wait to see it on the water.


----------



## blastcote

Yes, on Linda

Just saw the Seakeeper test report on THT, in 2' seas reduced roll 93%

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/702816-build-thread-yellowfin-42-a-4.html#post8317851


----------



## blastcote

*She is done new pics*

http://yellowfinclientview.com/crockett-42-offshore

Just waiting on paperwork and then ships next week.


----------



## fishinguy

blastcote said:


> http://yellowfinclientview.com/crockett-42-offshore
> 
> Just waiting on paperwork and then ships next week.


That is a sweet looking ride right there.


----------



## ccrocker1313

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

1400HP is just too much fun. You have to post one of those videos of you cruising at ridiculous speeds with the engines making all that music in the back! Very cool boat, and great ELK as well!


----------



## ccrocker1313

It's Here ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oceanhokie

Hey ccrocker, you didn't happen to name her the Firewater did you?


----------



## ccrocker1313

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oceanhokie

You guys almost cost me a fenderbender on 146 when I saw that sled go by while I was out for lunch. Wow. Beautiful ride. Congrats


----------



## pomakai

She is beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## Chase This!

Baddest center console I have ever seen. Congrats, Ken.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

Wow, that is an amazing boat! That has to be a record for most rod holders...very cool I'm jealous!


----------



## Spots and Dots

Who'd you elk hunt with? Very nice bull.
Boat is nice too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blastcote

Took her out today, a little snotty solid 3-4's only ran 20 miles off going out 30 knts coming back in 38 only barked a few times. Seakeeper awesome shutdown a few times too many g's and you really knew it. 

On docking joystick is awesome, went to GYB to get fuel wind pushing dead on to fuel dock so easy docking, when leaving just held joystick to right and slid out to right of dock against wind. AWESOME


----------



## WildCard07

I call B S on that report. I better go with you next time to verify these results! Congrats on getting her wet. Can't wait to see some blood on the deck. That is one heck of a boat.


----------



## playin thru

I can verify, I was there and that is one sick machine. We ran this way and that and throttle and back and the faster you ran the more she liked it. Don't bother turning your hat around, just sit on it cause she's gone....


----------



## snapperlicious

Fine looking ride. Congrats!


----------



## rayward

Saw this fine piece of serious salt water fishing equipment pull away from the fuel dock yesterday. We were all hpoing to see to see you let the big dogs eat running through the channel while we were slapping some flatties.


----------



## blastcote

Bored watching it rain in Victoria, here are some more pics.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

blastcote said:


> Bored watching it rain in Victoria, here are some more pics.


Ia it just me, or I don't see any people on the boat, or ropes/anchors?


----------



## Kenner21

I'm guessing someone or someone's are ducked down for the picture


----------



## spurgersalty

SailFishCostaRica said:


> Ia it just me, or I don't see any people on the boat, or ropes/anchors?


And it looks as if it's in gear!


----------



## blastcote

Look at the engines that's Skyhook in operation


----------



## blastcote

Pics I tried to post before.


----------



## yakfisher

blastcote said:


> Look at the engines that's Skyhook in operation


How does sky hook do in rough water? Coolest tech leap in a while in my opinion. Sweet rig


----------



## blastcote

Didn't always hold in 3-4's with 15-20 mph winds, if you but the bow into the seas it did okay. In calm conditions it is spot on. It held on a few bottom spots pretty well but I tried it next to a rig but current, wind, and waves were more than it could handle and actually gave a warning "Skyhook unable to hold position". Overall I think I will like it as I won't be going out in the conditions I went out that one time.


----------



## V-Bottom

Saw one of these...similar design w/ larger quad Evinrudes. Rear seats lay down, cutting board station, the stove,behind the 3 seats...a little different configuration but very nice, a table in the bow area that rises up from the flooring w/ seating. Twin 6ft. fish storage boxes aft sides 65mph+. Didn't take long and she was on plane


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

Wow, with the grill and all. Very cool boat! Sky hook would be so neat, that will make nailing big snappers a breeze!


----------



## yakfisher

blastcote said:


> Didn't always hold in 3-4's with 15-20 mph winds, if you but the bow into the seas it did okay. In calm conditions it is spot on. It held on a few bottom spots pretty well but I tried it next to a rig but current, wind, and waves were more than it could handle and actually gave a warning "Skyhook unable to hold position". Overall I think I will like it as I won't be going out in the conditions I went out that one time.


 I can imagine it would have trouble in those conditions, I bet it will be a great tool on better days.


----------



## txteltech

Awesome boat I hope to see you slime it up a bunch in the coming years!!!! Green to yah!


----------



## DSL_PWR

That's a good looking rig.


----------



## denimdeerslayer

Man that is so beyond nice.


----------



## txdukklr

That is simply amazing


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Beautiful Boat! Nice to know there is a something like that in Texas!


----------



## msdt-99517

Post some pics of the cabin, please.


----------

